# Yesterdays work



## Rob (Aug 13, 2006)

todays photos.  New camera and a bit of hope.  As always, comments/suggestions more than welcome.  Regards, Rob


----------



## woodmarc (Aug 13, 2006)

Those are some excellent pens.  Beautiful work.


----------



## kkwall (Aug 13, 2006)

The colours of the top two are fantastic.


Great Work.


----------



## jwoodwright (Aug 13, 2006)

Very Nice work.  Love them all.  Great fit and Finish.  

Your Pen prop could use some work.  A Better profile and Finish, befitting the High Quality work it supports...  As it is, it steals you away from the pen...


----------



## Dario (Aug 13, 2006)

Fantastic collection of pens.

The pics are very nice too...you might want to use a different background and prop though []


----------



## clewless (Aug 13, 2006)

Nice work. Good fit and finish...watch those darn fingerprints.[]


----------



## KKingery (Aug 13, 2006)

Excellent work on all of them.


----------



## jbyrd24 (Aug 13, 2006)

Beautiful pens............Nice pics too.[]


----------



## ken69912001 (Aug 13, 2006)

Nice pens. Rhe top two are awesome. But then I like blue alot.May I ask where you got the resins.


----------



## angboy (Aug 13, 2006)

Very nice pens- please do tell where you got the blanks and what the names of them are- some of them are spectacular!


----------



## leehljp (Aug 13, 2006)

In addition to great pens, Great photography!


----------



## Jerryconn (Aug 13, 2006)

Love them all, Particularly the 1st and the next to last ones.


----------



## johncrane (Aug 13, 2006)

Well done Rob l like them all mate.


----------



## emackrell (Aug 13, 2006)

Rob, great pens, the blue resins are beautiful -- what are they?  

cheers  Eileen


----------



## Dario (Aug 13, 2006)

Eileen,

I believe the first and last are Caribbean Swirl from CSUSA


----------



## emackrell (Aug 13, 2006)

mmmmm..... gotta get me some of that.... thanks Dario

cheers  Eileen


----------



## Dario (Aug 13, 2006)

Eileen,

Good choice.  It is one of the very few synthetic materials that I ever bought [].  

Other seller you might want to check is Andrea1 of Pipemakers Emporium ( http://www.pipemakers.org ).  She postts every now and then at the business classifieds.  They have good stuff too [^]

Sorry for the semi-hijack [8)]


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 14, 2006)

Those all look quite nice, Rob.[^]


----------



## Rob (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments and suggestions.  The chunk of zebrawood cut from a bowl blank really wasn't a good choice for a prop.  Point taken...guess I'll try a chunk of rock!   As for the blanks, for those that asked.  They all came from CSUSA.  Dario is correct, the one is Carribean Swirl, one is Silver Marble and the other is Antique Gold Marble.  The wood is "allegedly" a stablized maple burl, but I'm not so sure about that one.  It is awfully dark, but then again I've never done anything with maple burl before.  Is maple burl normally dark?  I have another unused blank that looks very similar.  Joe - I saw the prints too late.  Another lesson learned.  BTW where in MD are you situated?  I too live in MD.  Regards, Rob


----------



## Dario (Aug 14, 2006)

Rob,

I have some maple burl that is similar to yours...they do have that range of color from dirty white to light brown.  I love golden/tan colored ones. [^]


----------



## Rob (Aug 14, 2006)

Dario, thanks...it is a very pretty wood and the photo doesn't really do it justice, guess I was looking for "eyes", quilting or curls like I've seen in the other maple I've turned.  Plus it was so much darker, other than parts of an Ambrosia maple bowl I turned.  Now I'll have to decide what to do with the other blank.  BTW, thanks for your previous hints and suggestions.  You're one of many here I've learned a lot from.  I can see my work (more like fun than work) improving.


----------



## Dario (Aug 14, 2006)

Rob,

If you check my album (4th page of main album), you will see a maple burl very similar to yours.  The eyes were not cut perpendicularly , that is why the effect was like that.  It is a nice change but I prefer the usual x-cut in reference to eyes []

The maple you have probably is cured/aged well and might have a very slight spalting.  I actually like those wood, because they have a very rich color.

Re: sharing tips and knowledge...I am happy to help when I can.  Like you, I learned from the guys here who willingly shared their knowledge.  I am honored that you consider my ramblings helpful enough. [:I]

When you see someone (newbie or not) needing help...just pay it forward.  [^][]


----------



## Penmonkey (Aug 15, 2006)

Wow! Those are some nice pens!


----------

